# Loading Time!



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

I have two new toys. One is a Case 1816 B Skid Steer. The other an International S1600 with dump bed, plow and under tailgate salter. I am wondering how long it might take to load the dump bed with salt with a small (tiny) loader such as this? Let us say for argument's sake I am loading 4 tons of salt.

My guess is even with a small loader such as this, it shouldn't take any longer than 20 minutes. I know that would be prohibitive for some of you since that is not the most efficient machine to load the truck with. 

Am I anywhere close with my guess? Am I missing details or any other considerations I should make?

I'm not terribly familiar with this type of equipment, but fortunately I'm a quick learner. Besides, I have the collective knowledge of my fellow forum members to draw from.


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

The way to figure it is to find the size in cu. yds. of your bucket. Then you find the cu. yds. of your dump truck box which should be on a plate on the side of the dump box.
You can figure approx. 1.3 ton to a yard and then just figure how many trips with the skidsteer to achieve the correct ammount.

Bruce


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

Thats a small loader! It might have a 6 to 8 cu ft bucket about wheelbarrow size. Rough guess you have 5-6 buckets per cu yd so 3 times that get you close to your 4 tons. One question does the loader reach that high?


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

That must be a small loader,I can load 4 tons of salt with my little Ford 32hp tractor in 10-15 minutes,tops,taking my time,it had a 6ft wide bucket and hold a little more than a qaurter yard.


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

Thanks for the replies. Yes, it is a small loader. The bucket is only 42" wide. It is a model used for cleaning horse stalls, etc. quite a bit. 

Yes, it will reach the dump bed. Will it be able to "stack" the salt as high as I would like? That is another question yet to be answered. If not, I will build a ramp of some sort to get me where I need to go.

My eyes are peeled for a larger loader in the mean time.


----------



## ddm (Sep 5, 2001)

It might be a small loader per say, but certainly capable of doing this job. How many loads do you need to send out every morning is another question to consider. If you can have the truck loaded the night before with the first load that might also be a big help. For year around use those little units are often surprising at their speed and agility with smaller tasks, and I would think the initial investment could have made it even more appealing to you to begin with. 


I would think 20mins. or less though should be a pretty fair estimation to answer your question. But it could depend on how cold you were or how motivated as well at 4 am


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

Yes, I agree that it should do the job. I may only have to reload once, at worst. This season the truck won'tbe anywhere near operating capacity for salting operations. Additionally, I am planning on using treated salt, therfore reducing my total needed application rates.

Loading well beforehand is the best policy from my point of view. I prefer to get out and salt when I make the determination.


----------

